# Meguiar's Quick Detailer...



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

Might be digging up something that someone has probably mentioned by now, but I am a HUGE fan of Meguiar's Car Care Products especially their Quick Detailer. This product allows a quick "cleaning" in between washes. What this product does is soften any matter on the vehicle's paint and simply wipes right off with a microfiber towel without scratching the finish as it wipes off.

- Joe


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

How does it do on plastic? Streaky, oily?


----------



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

Depends, let's say your talking about the black plastic cowl, or black plastic around the side-view mirrors, etc... and your looking just to clean it, it works well. If you're looking to restore a faded finish than I would recommend the Meguair's Ultimate Black trim restorer seen here:


----------



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

For a great shine on tires, I use their Endurance Tire Gel. It lasts for about a week to two weeks depending on weather conditions. I use an applicator pad to apply about 2-3 coats per tire. And it has a nice grape scent to it too.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh I am mad now. My last bottle lasted for 7 years and when I went to buy another one I was told it wasn't made anymore and I had to upgrade to the Ultimate bottle. Very upset as it cost 3 bucks more but works better!


----------



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

Haven't tried the "Ultamite" line yet of the quick detailer. It works well Eddy?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

That stuff works great for interior. Exterior it washes off easily :S


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Be careful when you use this! It makes security guards turn into huge a-holes!!


----------



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

^^^ Get the **** out! Unbelieveable that you aren't able to "spruce" up your car. Guess I'm really not surprised though. Give it another couple years before the goverenment tells us what clothes to wear... :question:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't used the quick detailer but I have used the Quick Wax and the tire gel found in post #4. I actually was using it while waiting on the rest of the Cleveland Cruzers to show up so we could drive to the Lordstown meet together.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I haven't used the quick detailer but I have used the Quick Wax and the tire gel found in post #4. I actually was using it while waiting on the rest of the Cleveland Cruzers to show up so we could drive to the Lordstown meet together.


Oh look there I am lol


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I love Meguiars as well. If you like quick detailers, waterless washes are like quick detailers on steroids. But that opens up a whole new can of worms.


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

I use it as well. Great product.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

good stuff I also use turtle wax ice detailer - I have better luck with it but your mileage may vary. 

I get the best results though when I use it in my garage at work. :grin:


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

BowtieGuy said:


> I love Meguiars as well. If you like quick detailers, waterless washes are like quick detailers on steroids. But that opens up a whole new can of worms.


 Those waterless Car Wash In a Can cans are incredible! The problem is to do the whole Car can take just as long or longer. What is in that Can?, very impressive!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I actually saw the waterless one yesterday and decided not to experiment. I remember something similar was used by car wash guys in Doha, Qatar for the underground parking lot of the mall.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I just picked up the last bottle of Quik Detailer at a walmart for $5.17. Not a bad deal, they had plenty of the ultimate quik detailer for $7 something.

Works great, the only thing I noticed is that once the microfiber towel I use gets enough product on it, it's very hard to wipe off fully without leaving a haze, even when using one side to clean with product then using other side of towel to wipe dry. Maybe I'm using too much.

So far great for bugs and waterspots, though I waited too long on a few waterspots and now they left large rings that the detailer can't remove :$#angry:


----------



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

GRIMland said:


> I just picked up the last bottle of Quik Detailer at a walmart for $5.17. Not a bad deal, they had plenty of the ultimate quik detailer for $7 something.
> 
> Works great, the only thing I noticed is that once the microfiber towel I use gets enough product on it, it's very hard to wipe off fully without leaving a haze, even when using one side to clean with product then using other side of towel to wipe dry. Maybe I'm using too much.
> 
> So far great for bugs and waterspots, though I waited too long on a few waterspots and now they left large rings that the detailer can't remove :$#angry:


GRIMland, for the few waterspots that have left large rings that the detailer cant remove, use this:
Meguiar's Ultimate Compound... Apply in a cirular motion, let haze, then wipe off. It should take it right off...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have used that stuff for like 15 years now it awesome


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

jpr0204 said:


> GRIMland, for the few waterspots that have left large rings that the detailer cant remove, use this:
> Meguiar's Ultimate Compound... Apply in a cirular motion, let haze, then wipe off. It should take it right off...


No! Compound is way to harsh to use for that situation. Im no expert but you should really just wash them off. Or a light polish at most.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I used meguiars gold class wash and a microfiber sponge (the type with the spaghetti-looking noodles on it) but I always feel like there's just too much of a chance to scratch the paint when dragging a drying towel across it so left a good bit of water on it. I used soft water to wash and rinse it for the first time thinking that would help with water spots... it didn't.

Thinking about getting one of those silicon water blades to squeegee the water off next time.

Sorry for changing the subject OP!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I used the compound but it's usually for stuff I can't get off like scuffs on the rockers from people kicking them on the way in the car. The soap I used doesn't leave water spots unless you rinse the area too much after the soap is gone. I try and dry the car right after it's cleaned to prevent water spots. I may be using the clay at on the Subaru as it sits out side 24/7 in the elements. I still have the metallic rust flakes in the paint I need to deal with. I got a buffer on sale and that thing works wonders. Used it earlier with wax to loosen up flexidip. Not a fan of the stuff over plasti dip. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Yep, that's what I use. 



Eddy Cruze said:


> Oh I am mad now. My last bottle lasted for 7 years and when I went to buy another one I was told it wasn't made anymore and I had to upgrade to the Ultimate bottle. Very upset as it cost 3 bucks more but works better!


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

FYI if you have a Mill's Fleet Farm near you they sell the Meguire's 16 oz Quik Detailer for $4.45, less than any other price in store or online I've seen. The 22 oz Ultimate Quik Detailer (shown in post above) runs about $8. As far as I know the Quik Detailer was not discontinued. I've seen plenty of it and the ultimate kind on the shelves.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It was not discontinued, that is what the sales kid told me as there was no hole on the shelf for the original Quik Detailer. However this new formula with _*Hydrophobic Polymer Technology*_© is very much worth it!


----------

